# The Long Long Tongue



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

This cracked me up. I guess the hotter it is the longer her tongue gets. How does it even all FIT in there?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

All I can say is "Tongue Wow", you know like that commercial, "Sham Wow". I agree with you, doesn't look like it would all fit, LOL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is so very funny. Jester's mom has a picture of Grace like that and it looked as if it would be impossible to keep all that in her mouth!! LOL
_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I love tounge pictures LoL, Have a ton of Saleen's tounge. Sometimes it does seem like it shouldn't all fit in there. Maybe it just stretches? hehe


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

That is so cute!


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Awe She is just beautiful  loving that big tongue


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL..LOL.. yep, the "long tongue" issue. Great pics. Does make you wonder how they have room in their mouths to keep such a long tongue. 

Here is a picture of Grace doing the "look how long my tongue is" thing. Her tongue hangs out much longer than any of the other spoos do...lol.








[/IMG]


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Love that pic Jesters Mom, what cutie pies


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats just sooooooooo funny.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow what long tounges they have. They look like a piece of meat. lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

how cute and funny!


----------

